# Hackers who stole ************* made good



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cheating site data released.

A data dump, 9.7 gigabytes in size, was posted on Tuesday to the dark web using an Onion address accessible only through the Tor browser. The files appear to include account details and log-ins for some 32 million users of the social networking site, touted as the premier site for married individuals seeking partners for affairs. Seven years worth of credit card and other payment transaction details are also part of the dump, going back to 2007. The data, which amounts to millions of payment transactions, includes names, street address, email address and amount paid, but not credit card numbers; instead it includes four digits for each transaction that may be the last four digits of the credit card or simply a transaction ID unique to each charge


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

this should be interesting.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Smart of the hackers to make sure its not a credit card thing.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok, I succumbed to temptation and downloaded the torrent. Honestly, I wasn't worried about finding my wife's email there -- back when I was worried I did enough PI work to be reasonably sure.

But do you know what's better than finding your spouse's email address absent from the list?

Finding what looks to be your cheating ex-wife's email address on the list... and long after your divorce, too.

Glad that worked out for you, lady.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm more afraid of finding friends that I thought to be friends!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Oops. Think I just found an in-law on the list.

So that's what happened to his marriage.

I guess I shouldn't use my grep skills and my contact list for evil.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice job. Also a good reminder that there really is no anonymity on the web.


----------



## sh987 (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw hundreds of posters on reddit freaking out over it, with many confirming that their own data was available, right down to their home address. The only people who appear to be safe are those who used paypal.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I admit I'm curious as to who's on that list but I'm not thrilled with having to download 9.6 GB of data to do it. My internet is slow and it would take all day.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

To all those AM users...need some sympathy? Here it is...


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Marduk's inbox is filling up with search requests as we speak.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not rocket science. I'm not 100% on the ethics of the situation, but the torrent is out there if you want to download and search it. Anybody can do it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> Oops. Think I just found an in-law on the list.
> 
> So that's what happened to his marriage.
> 
> *I guess I shouldn't use my grep skills and my contact list for evil.*


Yeah... that could get _*awk*_ward.

:smthumbup:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't hit up any torrents in forever.

Which app are you using, @marduk?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't even know what a torrent is.....


----------



## Who Knew (Feb 21, 2013)

https://*************leakeddata.com/ https://*************leakeddata.com/


----------



## Who Knew (Feb 21, 2013)

Type in your browser *************leakeddata.com


----------



## Who Knew (Feb 21, 2013)

*************leakeddata


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

@Who Knew, those two names (when displayed next to each other, anyway) are filtered out by the forum software. You may have to hit up a URL shortener like bit.ly in order to post a working link.

That said, I think most folks here will be able to figure it out.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Who Knew said:


> https://*************leakeddata.com/ https://*************leakeddata.com/



I believe this is great way to do this leak... Just allow those concerned to search their SO emails. I don't know anyone who actually signed up so I am not sure how one verifies the info. If you know you were never a client and type in your own email you get a window that says:

*Phew!*
*This email was not found in the ****** ******* data leak.*

So anyone know how to verify the info? Or actually verified it? Btw, I never suspected my wife, but typed in her email and received the same message.

I still think someone could cash in on this scheme.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> I haven't hit up any torrents in forever.
> 
> Which app are you using, @marduk?


Just the vanilla version of transmission for Mac.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> I believe this is great way to do this leak... Just allow those concerned to search their SO emails. I don't know anyone who actually signed up so I am not sure how one verifies the info. If you know you were never a client and type in your own email you get a window that says:
> 
> *Phew!*
> *This email was not found in the ****** ******* data leak.*
> ...


And I'm sure nobody is capturing all the names and emails people are searching for, right?

I mean it's not like they'd be worth money for spammers or even to extort money... I can see it now... "PayPal us $5 or we tell your wife you checked to make sure she wasn't cheating on you."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

marduk said:


> And I'm sure nobody is capturing all the names and emails people are searching for, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They probably are capturing my email and my wife's email, for what purpose? 

Actually I was thinking... Type in email, comes up bingo. To get the lurid details related to the account, $25 fee.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> They probably are capturing my email and my wife's email, for what purpose?
> 
> Actually I was thinking... Type in email, comes up bingo. To get the lurid details related to the account, $25 fee.


Last time I checked, spammers pay for valid email adresses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I already get stupid stuff showing up in my junk mail... One says "hi remember me from HS want to get it on tonight?" The next email wants to know if I need to plan my funeral. Or maybe if I respond to the first one I will have to plan my funeral 

Oh well.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

marduk said:


> Last time I checked, spammers pay for valid email adresses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Spammers emails land in my junk box. All sounds great.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Remember these guys wanted to extort money from this site. 

And expose the users. 

I could see a mass email to those who's names were searched saying "your spouse doesn't trust you and is checking up on you behind your back"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

marduk said:


> Remember these guys wanted to extort money from this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, then what you are suggesting is this was a total scam all along? I think that kind of bot messaging comes across as dull. Maybe back five years ago that 'email' one would pay attention to, now if you want to target someone, you get access to their text (phone) account.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Ikaika said:


> Ok, then what you are suggesting is this was a total scam all along? I think that kind of bot messaging comes across as dull. Maybe back five years ago that 'email' one would pay attention to, now if you want to target someone, you get access to their text (phone) account.


I'm just putting forward that you're entrusting (presumably) your wife's contact information, and those that you know, to some random website built buy hackers to extort money from another company.

Not exactly a straight up company.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

marduk said:


> I'm just putting forward that you're entrusting (presumably) your wife's contact information, and those that you know, to some random website built buy hackers to extort money from another company.
> 
> Not exactly a straight up company.


Ok, well all I can say is that email is so old school that I rarely check it. Text on the other hand, that I check all the time. My wife is the same way. I think most hackers look at email pretty much the same way.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Yeah... that could get _*awk*_ward.
> 
> :smthumbup:


It is a uniq skillset . Anyway. What he *sed* (sorry)


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Yeah... that could get _*awk*_ward.
> 
> :smthumbup:


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

Well. Looks like one site got booted down. That's not going to stop this. I can only imagine that someone has to be hired full time to constantly police the net looking for sites that expose names?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

CTPlay said:


> Well. Looks like one site got booted down. That's not going to stop this. I can only imagine that someone has to be hired full time to constantly police the net looking for sites that expose names?


Eh... good luck shutting down torrents.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... good luck shutting down torrents.


Given that several thousand people now have it on their personal drives...

Not gonna happen.


----------



## CTPlay (Apr 26, 2015)

I hope that this message goes out to anyone and everyone. 

If AM goes bankrupt, which it will. There will be no court orders or legal actions to stop people from creating searchable websites. If you are a member, and you know who you are. You will eventually be searched out. 

Your name will be a permanent part of this. The Internet does not forget.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

91k with San Diego addresses.

Some using goverment email addresses like a cops, county officials and state official and you wonder why cheating isn't against the law.

I just heard this on our local news channel (KUSI)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ouch:

_Although many may have signed up out of curiosity and some have little more to fear than embarrassment, the consequences for others could reverberate beyond their marriages. The French leak monitoring firm CybelAngel said it counted 1,200 email addresses in the data dump with the .sa suffix, suggesting users were connected to Saudi Arabia, where adultery is punishable by death._


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Ouch:
> 
> _Although many may have signed up out of curiosity and some have little more to fear than embarrassment, the consequences for others could reverberate beyond their marriages. The French leak monitoring firm CybelAngel said it counted 1,200 email addresses in the data dump with the .sa suffix, suggesting users were connected to Saudi Arabia, where adultery is punishable by death._


Wow. Ha, I just asked my teenager if he heard of Pirate Bay and he was like "duh, yes I run all my code from it virtually before I try it on my machine".

I feel so old. I had never heard of A$hley [email protected] before this either. Ignorance is bliss apparently.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

One comment on a website about this event

"****** ******* is hacked, my life is about to end. I'm sitting here sweating and shaking. Even if the site goes down like the 
hackers want, I'm sure they will release the data anyway. The hackers in it for s*** and giggles, they have no reason to keep 
a promise."

Keeping a promise, yeah like that is something this person would know about. Amazing how when positions are reversed, they can
talk about promises, ethics, etc.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

In most cases of a major hack and data dump like this, the outrage online is almost palpable, and the demands for increased cyber security are almost deafening.

One thing I have noticed in a lot of the coverage and especially the reader commentary on the AM hack is the almost overwhelming lack of sympathy for the cheaters being exposed to the world for what they are.

Our legal system may allow the victims of infidelity few chances for justice (and in some states like mine their are zero options), but the public seems to have little sympathy or tolerance for their crap.

Hopefully, AM is crushed out of this....and any other replacement sites (and we all know there will be some) have no luck attracting customers because traitors are terrified of a repeat performance from hackers.


----------



## NWKindaguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Why can't these hackers do something creative like hack into these spammers and ISIS or something along those lines and steal their money?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

NWKindaguy said:


> Why can't these hackers do something creative like hack into these spammers and ISIS or something along those lines and steal their money?


I personally think this is very creative.

I also think that the cheaters in this world are going to have to go back to the old way of meeting other cheats and that's going back to bars and clubs....and yes the still ever so popular work place.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

I didn't even know there WAS such a thing as a cheaters dating service...

Until recently, I didn't even know that there had been an internet forum for cheaters either...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Cross-posting...



GusPolinski said:


> Oh sh*t.
> 
> The ****** ******* Hackers Just Dumped More Data -- a Lot More


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's another interesting story, that includes link to an "email checker" to see if your (or yours) email is included:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...our-spouse-appear-in-the-******-*******-leak/

Well, you can imagine what to type in those spaces.

Not much fun. I'd like to check a few names, but don't have email addresses.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Or just go here

https://a$hley.cynic.al/

Just replace the $ for an s takes you right there.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sure some enterprising, money hungry computer nerds will soon set up a searchable database that average joe can use. Money to be made either by paying for searches, or selling ads.

Once you can search by name, city, etc, this will be interesting.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Forest said:


> I'm sure some enterprising, money hungry computer nerds will soon set up a searchable database that average joe can use. Money to be made either by paying for searches, or selling ads.
> 
> Once you can search by name, city, etc, this will be interesting.



Already done: trustify.info at $67/hour


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

Damnnnnn!!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I always thought from the beginning this had to be about profit making. Information is powerful. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but how I see it most sites that try to post pages of ASCII files (which few servers can handle that much and will tend to corrupt by running through filters) find that AM is not necessarily taking the lead on the cease and desist, but rather it is the profiteers. 

But as one investigator put it, it may be easier to catch your SO the old fashion way rather than expecting a gold mine of info, however that will not stop the merchants from making their money.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I just messaged a woman to let her know that her adult friend finder and A.M. profile information is posted on the net.

She blamed her recently divorced ex husband... Yeah that seems legit, he was using your email to facilitate his secret affairs that ended your marriage... Riiiiight...


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> I typed in all my exwifes emails to no avail, but I did get a hit on another email I suspected would be on the list.



How many email accounts do most people have? I have two, one personal and one work. Ok I do have three , but that one that I never used except to log onto my YouTube account. I found interesting the other day, if you google yourself it will list the last 100 you tube videos you watched and your subscription list... End TJ. I think if it listed your last 100 searches this would be far more valuable to suspecting spouses than an ASCII file.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> Already done: trustify.info at $67/hour


I'm sure they'll search something or other, but there's no indication they can do any real name searches by name, address, location etc. So far, they've only demonstrated they may be able to search by email or "username".

Someone will be along with something you can plug and search yourself, and not for $67/hour with an open back end.

Plus, isn't it Trustify that is sending confirmation emails to each email address searched, to alert them? That could hamper spouses trying to dig into info? 

edit: Yeah, its them.
http://www.trustify.info/check?__hs...d81acb4c|ec6e0cc6-e0b1-42e2-a15d-c688fe30905b

On top of that, can you imagine the prank email searches that will be going on just to screw with people?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> How many email accounts do most people have? I have two, one personal and one work. Ok I do have three , but that one that I never used except to log onto my YouTube account. I found interesting the other day, if you google yourself it will list the last 100 you tube videos you watched and your subscription list... End TJ. *I think if it listed your last 100 searches this would be far more valuable to suspecting spouses than an ASCII file.*


http://history.google.com/history


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Forest said:


> I'm sure they'll search something or other, but there's no indication they can do any real name searches by name, address, location etc. So far, they've only demonstrated they may be able to search by email or "username".
> 
> 
> 
> Someone will be along with something you can plug and search yourself, and not for $67/hour with an open back end.



Actually they offer free email search, which is an easy thing to do to eliminate someone based on known email accounts. It is always easy to set up these searches based its standard format. But, they suggest (maybe they have the original unadulterated ASCII file) the $67/ hour fee can do more. So, do you know all your SO email address? If not they say they can dig deeper. They suggest, the best way to search, CC info which can't be altered (alias name, phone contact, etc).


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Forest said:


> Plus, isn't it Trustify that is sending confirmation emails to each email address searched, to alert them? That could hamper spouses trying to dig into info?
> edit: Yeah, its them.
> http://www.trustify.info/check?__hs...d81acb4c|ec6e0cc6-e0b1-42e2-a15d-c688fe30905b



This could be problematic, so I tried... I waited, I did not get an email saying I was being searched.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> http://history.google.com/history



Thank you for confirming I have a boring life.


----------

